# Recommendations Please



## mjsnow (Feb 7, 2007)

We just got our first TT (21RS) this year and are now looking for some good places to go for weekend trips within a few hours of Northern KY. The DH needs to be able to shower so places with full hooks (otherwise to many trips to the dumpstation) are desired. Places where you are not all parked on top of each other would be ideal.

Thanks in advance for the suggestions!!









The Snows


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Full hookups really narrows it down. What about the bath houses if they are clean? There are a few great state parks in OH, KY, and IN. We like East Fork in OH. They do have a few full hookup sites. Kincaid Lake in KY and Versailles in IN. There is a real nice place down by Harrodsburg KY called Cummins Ferry. They have full hookups and sit right in the Ky river valley. Not a lot to do at the campground but they do have a boat dock with pontoon rentals to cruise the river or fish. That's all I got off the top of my head except Congratulations on the Outback and welcome to the site.








Bob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Cedarbrook Campground in Lebanon, OH is about an hour north of Cincinnati, so should be in the distance range you want. They have several full hook-up sites, I would recommend reservations if you'll be there on a summer weekend. I was there during the week last July and there were plenty of open sites then, but they did start filling up on Friday. Below is my review of the campground from last year.



> for Cedarbrook Campground. The park is older, but well maintained. Hook ups range from rustic to water/sewer/electric. The sites are gravelled and fairly level. Most of the sites have at least some shade, and some have cement patios next to the gravel. The sites are generally good sized, the only ones that are a little closer together are some of the pull through sites, but even with those there is plenty of room to open your awning without touching your neighbor's trailer. There is a small playground for the kids, a pool to cool off in, and WiFi access at the sites. We didn't use the campground showers, used the Outback's instead. I did check out the campground bathrooms though - they were clean whenever I went in there and even nicer the bathrooms are air conditioned! No taking a shower in a steamy bathhouse and starting to sweat as soon as you turn off the water here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

In my defense, I do need to shower but I don't need full hookups. I am very willing to buy a porta tank and empty the grey tank as needed. My DW is just cheap









Luv ya honey.....


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We have also been on many 3 and 4 day trips and not needed to empty gray tanks until the end. We take most of our showers in the camper. We just turn the water on as needed and don't linger. It can be done.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Big Bone Lick State Park is one of my favorite small campgrounds. We are in the area and it is very nice and clean. I would recommend staying near the pool and playground loop. Here is the website for all of the KY State parks. http://parks.ky.gov/index.htm The nice thing about the KY parks as opposed to OH state parks is that there is at least water at each site in KY. Good luck.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Baileys Point Corps Campground near Glasgow, KY is a very nice CG. Section B, sites 17-24 especially, and Section A, sites 22-27 especially, have very nice views of Barren River Lake.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If intrested in full hook ups try LITTLR FARM RESORT in indiana its next door to grand vic casino ( win money for ur portable tank) kidding.

If intrested iam lookin into a october rally for hollween at little farm.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome
I have been camping in the Northern KY area for over 25 years and have been to a lot of GREAT and not so GREAT campgrounds.
I guess it would depend on what your interests are....
Fun with kids...planned rec..I would go with Ft Boonesboro KY SP
Great pool.... Natural Bridge KY SP
Hiking... Natural Bridge KY SP
Wide open spaces...Cliffty Falls IN SP
Other parks...
KY Horsepark
General Butler KY SP
Houston Woods...has a lettle bit of everything OH SP
Let me know if I can be of any help 
Lets get together and go campin.....
Stephanie
Taylor Mill, KY


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I am interested in taking the family to tour the Lexington Horse Country area and was looking at KY Horsepark. We normally like state parks with large shady sites but we need to occupy the kids too. All suggestions welcome.

Jimbo


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We really enjoy Hocking Hills in Southestern Ohio. It is probably about 2.5 - 3.0 hours from Cinci...

The Hocking Hills State Park is great, but I think it's electric only. Here's a link to just about everything you may want to know about Hocking Hills...

http://www.hockinghills.com/welcome.htm

We like the area so much we bought some property there and here's a pic of us there...


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Driving north a little and you can visit the Brookville KOA just west of Dayton. It is a really nice park with plenty of activities. While in the area you can visit the Air Force Museum or attend the Dayton Air Show. Also, a Drive-In movie theater is about a mile away. Brookville KOA

Another nice full hookup park is the Natural Springs Resort in New Paris, Ohio. Good activities at the park including fishing, swimming and scuba diving. Natural Springs Resort


----------

